

Man Leaves Lucrative Job On Wall Street to Pursue Dream as MMA fighter in Peru - jchesters
http://inspiremore.com/inspiring-person-of-the-week-rollie-peterkin/

======
Sonicmouse
Wasn't this similar to a plot on "Friends" \-- I think John Favreau was the
actor.

